# PM urges nation to take responsibility and make Pakistan polio-free



## Dubious

Third case of polio in 2018 surfaces from Balochistan

QUETTA: *A fresh case of polio has surfaced from Duki district of Balochistan.*

According to sources in the provincial health department, an 18-month-old boy Muhammad Usman from Killi Babran of Duki fell victim to the virus that was diagnosed in him Friday morning.

Sources in the health department said *Usman was administered the anti-polio vaccine only once during the last six months. He was not found present at home five times during the polio drive.*

This is the *third case of polio virus from Balochistan and all over Pakistan in 2018.*

*Prior to Usman, two other children were diagnosed with polio from the same district i.e. Duki in March and May*.

In *2017, three cases of polio surfaced from Balochistan, while two were reported in 2016.*

In* 2015, seven cases of polio virus surfaced from the province, while in 2014 the count was 25.*

The year *2013 saw no case of the virus from Balochistan, while four were reported in 2012 and 73 in 2011*.

This makes the t*otal number of cases from Balochistan to 117 during the last eight years.*

https://www.geo.tv/latest/198501-third-case-of-polio-in-2018-surfaces-from-balochistan


----------



## Imran Khan

really sad man close that damn border its sure from Afghanistan


----------



## surya kiran

*First case of Polio in KP this year*

A 19-month old boy has been diagnosed with the polio virus in Charsadda district of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, _DawnNewsTV_ reported.

The officials of KP Health Department's emergency response centre confirmed on Wednesday that the minor boy was tested positive for the polio virus in Charsadda's Tehbana village. This is the first polio case detected in the province this year.

Fortunately, the boy diagnosed with the virus was administered the anti-polio vaccine earlier due to which it was determined that he will remain safe from physical deformities and will be able to lead a normal life, read a statement issued by the provincial health department.

"The polio virus had attacked the boy's system but fortunately due to the presence of antibodies developed due to the vaccine, the boy has been able to have normally functioning limbs and move like any other child," said health coordinator Mohammad Abid Khan Wazir.

He added that *the boy's parents are worthy of praise for cooperating with the centre's polio teams during their vaccination drive due to which the boy was spared the crippling consequences of the disease* which otherwise leaves children handicapped for life.

In 2017, only one case of polio was reported In KP from the Lakki Marwat district in the south of the province.

No case was reported in 2017 from Peshawar, according to the KP emergency operation centre.

This year's polio vaccination drive will commence on September 24 throughout the province. The KP health department has formed 16,000 teams to administer drops to 5.7 million children in their efforts to eradicate polio.


----------



## Dubious

ISLAMABAD - Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday said his government was fully committed to ending polio in the country. In his message on World Polio Day, the prime minister expressed confidence that the goal of polio eradication would be achieved to ensure health of the country's children. "I am confident, together with our people, we will achieve a safer, healthier and polio-free Pakistan for our children," the prime minister wrote on Twitter.


https://nation.com.pk/25-Oct-2018/govt-committed-to-polio-free-pakistan-pm


Hope it happens soon been hearing this from previous govt! Good luck to this one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Previous govt:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pak-committed-for-polio-elimination-pm.215253/ - 2012
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/make-pakistan-polio-free-country.309713/ - 2014
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-may-be-polio-free-by-next-year-unicef.407747/ - 2015


----------



## Dubious

Sadia Abbas (@SadiaAbbas25)  30 minutes ago Mon 19th November 2018 | 03:22 PM
*



*
A team of polio vaccinators were caught faking data and wasting polio vaccines in the federal capital.

ISLAMABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 19th Nov, 2018 ) :*A team of polio vaccinators were caught faking data and wasting polio vaccines in the Federal capital.*

Confirming the incident, focal person on polio for Islamabad, *Additional Deputy Commissioner (ADC) Dr Asif Rahim said the services of all 11 team members were terminated so no one dares repeat such a practice, *Radio Pakistan reported.

*"We decided on severe punishment because this is not tolerable. *This was not just a blunder or a mistake. *Due to what the team did, a number of children were not vaccinated, which can also delay getting to the goal of eradicating the virus from the country*," he said.

An official of the polio programme said that on Saturday, *a team from the World Health Organisation caught vaccinators deputed at the permanent transit point (PTP) of Sabzi Mandi Mor.*

*They would spill two drops of the vaccine on the ground for every fake name they would enter in the data for vaccinated children.*

*"The monitoring team reported the matter to the district administration and requested that appropriate action be taken as this led to a waste of funds and also created a hurdle in the way of eradicating the polio virus*," he said.

"*If such things can happen in the federal capital, what would the situation be like in the rest of the country? We have decided to take strict action to convey to polio teams across the country that such practices will not be tolerated*," he said.

A large number of people come from the former Federally Administered Tribal Areas where the poliovirus is prevalent.

The virus can therefore spread to the urban areas as well. A PTP has been established in the area so that all children coming from the tribal areas are vaccinated.

*"We will ensure every child is vaccinated so we are successful in the war against polio,*" he said.

The district administration and polio programme are very serious about the issue and will not compromise on negligence and blunders, the ADC said.

*A few days ago at an open hearing at the Koral Police Station, a woman was brought in with the complaint that she did not want to vaccinate her children against polio as she thought doing so will create health problems for them.*

*Deputy Commissioner Islamabad Hamza Shafqat swallowed polio drops in front of her to convince her they were safe and in the better interests of her children. The woman then agreed to vaccinate her children.*

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/polio-team-caught-faking-data-wasting-vaccin-484435.html


----------



## Dubious

What a retarded thing to do?! Wasting vaccine?! Stupidity at its best! They should employ experts rather than volunteers who could be any crooked minded idiots!

I am not even sure what they achieved by doing so?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 313ghazi

They should get 10 years in prison each.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

Dubious said:


> What a retarded thing to do?! Wasting vaccine?! Stupidity at its best! They should employ experts rather than volunteers who could be any crooked minded idiots!
> 
> I am not even sure what they achieved by doing so?


I'm wondering why did they do so... I think training is needed though it is pretty simple task but it needs training.


----------



## Major Sam

war&peace said:


> I'm wondering why did they do so... I think training is needed though it is pretty simple task but it needs training.


Shortcuts


----------



## Dubious

Major Sam said:


> Shortcuts


Shortcuts to what? 
A goal or 2000 vaccinated in record time?


----------



## Major Sam

Dubious said:


> Shortcuts to what?
> A goal or 2000 vaccinated in record time?


They do get money and they have to show how many homes and children they have vaccinated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Major Sam said:


> They do get *money and they have to show how many homes and children they have vaccinated.*


THAT condition needs to be removed! Otherwise other crooks will come up with new "shortcuts"


----------



## war&peace

Dubious said:


> Shortcuts to what?
> A goal or 2000 vaccinated in record time?





Major Sam said:


> They do get money and they have to show how many homes and children they have vaccinated.


Yeah it makes sense...basically they do not want to visit all those homes because either they are either tired or lazy so they resorted to wasting the vaccine and enter the fake data. Very typical "sarkari" mindset.



Dubious said:


> THAT condition needs to be removed! Otherwise other crooks will come up with new "shortcuts"


yup this kind of pressure tactics do not achieve the goal a better approach needs to be adopted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abdussamad

Dubious said:


> What a retarded thing to do?! Wasting vaccine?! Stupidity at its best! They should employ experts rather than volunteers who could be any crooked minded idiots!
> 
> I am not even sure what they achieved by doing so?



Wow have you been living under a rock all this time?!! They did it because of two very obvious reasons a) they got paid for the work b) they saved themselves from being killed by militants opposed to vaccination. We should not be surprised that they did it when polio vaccinators face so many threats in Pakistan.


----------



## Dubious

BY INP , (LAST UPDATED 15 SECONDS AGO)





ISLAMABAD: *The government of Japan on Monday announced to provide JPY 510 million in grant aid to support the supply of the essential polio vaccine for the campaigns during the 2018/19 low-transmission season of the poliovirus.*

*The notes of the grant were signed and exchanged between the government of Japan, the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and the United Nations Children’s Fund (UNICEF).*

*The grant, worth $4.6 million, will support the procurement of 25 million doses of Oral Polio Vaccine (OPV), sufficient to vaccinate children under the age of five in the high-risk districts across Pakistan, enabling the programme to quickly close the immunity gaps.*

Speaking at the ceremony, Federal Minister for National Health Services, Regulations and Coordination Aamer Mehmood Kiani said, “The government of Prime Minister Imran Khan is resolutely committed to the eradication of polio.”

*He said that polio eradication is the top priority of his ministry and no effort will be spared in attaining the goal of a polio-free Pakistan. He thanked the government of Japan and other partners for their continued support in eradicating polio.*

Acknowledging the commitment by the government of Japan, Prime Minister’s Focal Person for Polio Eradication Babar Bin Atta said*, “Over the years, the government and people of Japan stood by us even during the difficult times. Pakistan’s programme today is rated among one of the best public health service delivery initiative across the globe.”*

“We are proud of our achievements so far and are keen to achieve our goal of interrupting the poliovirus during this critical low season. I want to thank the government and people of Japan and all partners whose support has been critical over the years to bring us to where we are today,” he added.

Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of Japan to Pakistan Takashi Kurai said, *“Polio is indeed a global challenge for public health but this crippling disease is preventable by vaccination. Japan continues to support Polio eradication in Pakistan and I do hope that very soon, we will achieve the long-cherished goal of complete eradication of this disease from Pakistan.”*

JICA Chief Representative in Pakistan Yasuhiro Tojo said, *“The determination of Pakistan to wipe out the poliovirus can be seen clearly in the record low number of cases. We are glad to be part of this admirable effort and hope that our support to procure additional oral polio vaccine will accelerate the country’s pace towards achieving this milestone.”*

UNICEF Pakistan Deputy Representative Cristian Munduate said, *“The new grant comes at a time when the country is making headway towards stopping poliovirus circulation. I am confident that with the sustained commitment from the government of Pakistan and strong support from all partners, together we will defeat the virus very soon.”*

Pakistan’s drive to become polio-free where the crippling virus can no longer ruin the lives of children and communities has been remarkable. This achievement was made possible through the systematic implementation of well planned, high-quality campaigns that reached all children with the essential vaccine before the deadly virus was able to reach them. *Over the last four years, Pakistan achieved significant progress in the fight against polio. From 306 cases in 2014, the number of cases declined to 54 in 2015, 20 in 2016, and down to eight in 2017. So far in 2018, a total of eight polio cases have been reported.*

https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...-in-aid-to-pakistan-for-eradication-of-polio/


----------



## VCheng

It is news like this that gives donors a bad feeling as to how their money will be used:



https://www.dawn.com/news/1446439/polio-team-caught-faking-data-wasting-vaccines

ISLAMABAD: A team of polio vaccinators were caught faking data and wasting polio vaccines in the federal capital.

Confirming the incident, focal person on polio for Islamabad, Additional Deputy Commissioner (ADC) Dr Asif Rahim said the services of all 11 team members were terminated so no one dares repeat such a practice.

“We decided on severe punishment because this is not tolerable. This was not just a blunder or a mistake. Due to what the team did, a number of children were not vaccinated which can also delay getting to the goal of eradicating the virus from the country,” he said.

An official of the polio programme said that on Saturday, a team from the World Health Organisation caught vaccinators deputed at the permanent transit point (PTP) of Sabzi Mandi Mor.

They would spill two drops of the vaccine on the ground for every fake name they would enter in the data for vaccinated children.


----------



## punit

VCheng said:


> It is news like this that gives donors a bad feeling as to how their money will be used:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1446439/polio-team-caught-faking-data-wasting-vaccines
> 
> ISLAMABAD: A team of polio vaccinators were caught faking data and wasting polio vaccines in the federal capital.
> 
> Confirming the incident, focal person on polio for Islamabad, Additional Deputy Commissioner (ADC) Dr Asif Rahim said the services of all 11 team members were terminated so no one dares repeat such a practice.
> 
> “We decided on severe punishment because this is not tolerable. This was not just a blunder or a mistake. Due to what the team did, a number of children were not vaccinated which can also delay getting to the goal of eradicating the virus from the country,” he said.
> 
> An official of the polio programme said that on Saturday, a team from the World Health Organisation caught vaccinators deputed at the permanent transit point (PTP) of Sabzi Mandi Mor.
> 
> They would spill two drops of the vaccine on the ground for every fake name they would enter in the data for vaccinated children.


cant blame them since a section of Pakistani consider polio vaccinators biggest threat to their existence.


----------



## Dubious

Abdussamad said:


> Wow have you been living under a rock all this time?!! They did it because of two very obvious reasons a) they got paid for the work b) they saved themselves from being killed by militants opposed to vaccination. We should not be surprised that they did it when polio vaccinators face so many threats in Pakistan.


Not everyone has a devilish mind as yours to naturally come up with such conclusions ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

punit said:


> cant blame them since a section of Pakistani consider polio vaccinators biggest threat to their existence.



The problem comes when the image and the perception of the country internationally is adversely affected by stories like this.


----------



## punit

VCheng said:


> The problem comes when the image and the perception of the country internationally is adversely affected by stories like this.


but if one get bullet for working for Polio Vaccination .. they may attempt to do as reported .


----------



## VCheng

punit said:


> but if one get bullet for working for Polio Vaccination .. they may attempt to do as reported .



Good point. The government should really provide them with adequate security to do their jobs.


----------



## Species

Polio still exists in Pakistan?


----------



## Abdussamad

Dubious said:


> Not everyone has a devilish mind as yours to naturally come up with such conclusions ....



Well I'm not the one taking money for wasting medicines. Widespread immorality in Pakistan is a real problem and to deny it is delusional. What I wrote is humans responding to economic incentives regardless of the morality of it all.


----------



## Dubious

Abdussamad said:


> to deny it is delusional.


Like I said not everyone has a devil mind to think it is happening in EVERY FIELD even something as sensitive as polio!


Abdussamad said:


> What I wrote is humans responding to economic incentives regardless of the morality of it all.


What you wrote is plain rude:



Abdussamad said:


> Wow have you been living under a rock all this time?!!




Anyone starting a post like that should be ignored!


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> THAT condition needs to be removed! Otherwise other crooks will come up with new "shortcuts"



How does one audit the efficacy of such programs?


----------



## Abdussamad

Species said:


> Polio still exists in Pakistan?



Yes we give sanctuary to terrorists and the polio virus alike!


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> How does one audit the efficacy of such programs?



I read a report on an NGO program on agriculture and they put forward all the leaks but the year after the same people were employed to carry out the "next stage" irrespective of knowing where the funds are going! 

If such a program is like any NGO program then....those initiating it know of the faults!

It is up to those funding and running the program to tighten their grips and for courts to finally grow a pair and do something about CRIMINALS!


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> I read a report on an NGO program on agriculture and they put forward all the leaks but the year after the same people were employed to carry out the "next stage" irrespective of knowing where the funds are going!
> 
> If such a program is like any NGO program then....those initiating it know of the faults!
> 
> It is up to those funding and running the program to tighten their grips and for courts to finally grow a pair and do something about CRIMINALS!



Good points, but when international donors try to set up such auditing programs, the local agencies do not like that at all. Besides, it is not their responsibility to deal with the domestic law and order situation.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Good points, but when international donors try to set up such auditing programs, the local agencies do not like that at all. Besides, it is not their responsibility to deal with the domestic law and order situation.


No but it is their responsibility to ensure the funds reach the cause!
2ndly, local agencies ARE a problem and they are CHOSEN by the NGOs....if NGO saw in previous report problems, why dont they approach different agencies or teams? We are a population of 200 million....laziness, convenience is causing loss of funds!


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> No but it is their responsibility to ensure the funds reach the cause!
> 2ndly, local agencies ARE a problem and they are CHOSEN by the NGOs....if NGO saw in previous report problems, why dont they approach different agencies or teams? We are a population of 200 million....laziness, convenience is causing loss of funds!



And all the while, it is the poor children who suffer. Surely Pakistan can find a way to unite over at least this issue in effective manner.


----------



## Dubious

Species said:


> Polio still exists in Pakistan?


8 cases this year as per the article ...It is there to read 



Dubious said:


> *Over the last four years, Pakistan achieved significant progress in the fight against polio. From 306 cases in 2014, the number of cases declined to 54 in 2015, 20 in 2016, and down to eight in 2017. So far in 2018, a total of eight polio cases have been reported.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Dubious said:


> 8 cases this year as per the article ...It is there to read



It appears Afghanistan also have polio epidemic. You need to keep check on them as well because even if you eradicate Polio, it could resurface from your neighboring country as it happened with us when India was yet to eradicate polio and helped resurface it in Bangladesh.


----------



## Dubious

Species said:


> It appears Afghanistan also have polio epidemic. You need to keep check on them as well because even if you eradicate Polio, it could resurface from your neighboring country as it happened with us when India was yet to eradicate polio and helped resurface it in Bangladesh.


Yes that is also being done hence the bigger headache since we have a liquid border with Afghanistan and 3 million refugees on our land!


----------



## Imran Khan

until we have afghan border forget end of polio


----------



## punit

Imran Khan said:


> until we have afghan border forget end of polio


Sir ji ....Polio workers were killed by Pakistanis ..Not afgham .


----------



## Imran Khan

punit said:


> Sir ji ....Polio workers were killed by Pakistanis ..Not afgham .


do you know nationality of killers ?


----------



## HAIDER

Dubious said:


> BY INP , (LAST UPDATED 15 SECONDS AGO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: *The government of Japan on Monday announced to provide JPY 510 million in grant aid to support the supply of the essential polio vaccine for the campaigns during the 2018/19 low-transmission season of the poliovirus.*
> 
> *The notes of the grant were signed and exchanged between the government of Japan, the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) and the United Nations Children’s Fund (UNICEF).*
> 
> *The grant, worth $4.6 million, will support the procurement of 25 million doses of Oral Polio Vaccine (OPV), sufficient to vaccinate children under the age of five in the high-risk districts across Pakistan, enabling the programme to quickly close the immunity gaps.*
> 
> Speaking at the ceremony, Federal Minister for National Health Services, Regulations and Coordination Aamer Mehmood Kiani said, “The government of Prime Minister Imran Khan is resolutely committed to the eradication of polio.”
> 
> *He said that polio eradication is the top priority of his ministry and no effort will be spared in attaining the goal of a polio-free Pakistan. He thanked the government of Japan and other partners for their continued support in eradicating polio.*
> 
> Acknowledging the commitment by the government of Japan, Prime Minister’s Focal Person for Polio Eradication Babar Bin Atta said*, “Over the years, the government and people of Japan stood by us even during the difficult times. Pakistan’s programme today is rated among one of the best public health service delivery initiative across the globe.”*
> 
> “We are proud of our achievements so far and are keen to achieve our goal of interrupting the poliovirus during this critical low season. I want to thank the government and people of Japan and all partners whose support has been critical over the years to bring us to where we are today,” he added.
> 
> Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of Japan to Pakistan Takashi Kurai said, *“Polio is indeed a global challenge for public health but this crippling disease is preventable by vaccination. Japan continues to support Polio eradication in Pakistan and I do hope that very soon, we will achieve the long-cherished goal of complete eradication of this disease from Pakistan.”*
> 
> JICA Chief Representative in Pakistan Yasuhiro Tojo said, *“The determination of Pakistan to wipe out the poliovirus can be seen clearly in the record low number of cases. We are glad to be part of this admirable effort and hope that our support to procure additional oral polio vaccine will accelerate the country’s pace towards achieving this milestone.”*
> 
> UNICEF Pakistan Deputy Representative Cristian Munduate said, *“The new grant comes at a time when the country is making headway towards stopping poliovirus circulation. I am confident that with the sustained commitment from the government of Pakistan and strong support from all partners, together we will defeat the virus very soon.”*
> 
> Pakistan’s drive to become polio-free where the crippling virus can no longer ruin the lives of children and communities has been remarkable. This achievement was made possible through the systematic implementation of well planned, high-quality campaigns that reached all children with the essential vaccine before the deadly virus was able to reach them. *Over the last four years, Pakistan achieved significant progress in the fight against polio. From 306 cases in 2014, the number of cases declined to 54 in 2015, 20 in 2016, and down to eight in 2017. So far in 2018, a total of eight polio cases have been reported.*
> 
> https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...-in-aid-to-pakistan-for-eradication-of-polio/


tu pher ....






hate the word aid now .... don't you guys feel embarrassing ....


----------



## Dubious

HAIDER said:


> hate the word aid now .... don't you guys feel embarrassing ....


No harm in other countries helping us get rid of polio! Any and all help is welcomed in the long run it will eradicate it from the planet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Imran Khan said:


> do you know nationality of killers ?


Bhai saab... Polio vaccine ke against me kaun kaun sa mulla... Bolta hai wo to.pata hoga apko ?


----------



## AHMED85

Welcome


----------



## till death do us party

having security risks is no reason to waste precious and expensive medicine and forging data. i do sympathise with polio workers as people misbehave and abuse them too but throwing away vaccine that govt has been begging for internationally is what should hve had them serving jail time. 

moreover govt should try to address these "conspiracy theories" regarding polio vaccines so that ppl can dispose of their reservations. even ppl who fall on literacy scale are talking rubbish against polio vaccine making the reason behind generous donations their ground .


----------



## Dubious

ISLAMABAD: *Prime Minister Imran Khan on Monday urged the nation to step forward and take responsibility to make Pakistan polio free*.

*“As the nationwide campaign against polio begins across Pakistan, I call on the nation to step forward, take responsibility and make Pakistan polio-free,”* he tweeted.





Imran Khan

✔@ImranKhanPTI
As the nationwide campaign against polio begins across Pakistan, I call on the nation to step forward, take responsibility and make Pakistan #polio-free. #PakFightsPolio

14K
11:14 AM - Dec 10, 2018
4,092 people are talking about this


*The last nationwide anti-polio campaign of the year will start today to vaccinate more than 38 million children under five years of age.*

During the campaign, *over 270,000 frontline workers will go door to door to ensure that every child receives vaccines.*

Last week, *PM Imran and Microsoft Co-founder Bill Gates spoke on the phone for over 30 minutes and discussed discuss technological transfer and polio eradication.*

*Gates assured the prime minister of aiding Pakistani in technological advancement and said he would visit the country. He praised steps Pakistan has taken for the eradication of polio.* 

https://www.geo.tv/latest/221339-pm-urges-nation-to-take-responsibility-and-make-pakistan-polio-free

*Local Bodies Representative, Clerics To Come Forward For Successful Polio Drive*

Sadia Abbas (@SadiaAbbas25)  13 minutes ago Mon 10th December 2018 | 06:51 PM

HURNAI, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 10th Dec, 2018 ) :*Deputy Commissioner Hurnai, Hurnai Azeem Jan Dumar, here on Monday has urged that the representatives of local government and clerics should come forward to made polio campaign more successful.*

Addressing an *inaugural ceremony of polio drive at District Headquarters Hospital, he said the government was taking emergency steps for the eradication of polio from the country.*

*Azeem Jan expressed that every citizen of the state should play his vital role in this noble cause, adding that role of Ulema, political parties, teachers, students, businessmen would be remained remarkable.*

District Health Officer, Dr. Abdul Rasheed Nasir, Medical Superintendent Fazil Bugti also spoke on the occasion.

*They expressed that four day anti-polio drive has launched and divided district Hurnai in ten zones, for which 106 teams has been established while 24 fixed center and nine transit point were constituted.*

The polio drops would be vaccinated to over 21,000 children in the district and monitoring teams would visit door to door to check any left out children.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/local-bodies-representative-clerics-to-come-502129.html

*Three-day Anti-polio Drive Kicks Off In Bahawalpur*

Umer Jamshaid 37 minutes ago Mon 10th December 2018 | 06:27 PM





A total of 650,530 children under the age of five years would be administered anti-polio drops in the district during a three-day campaign started on Monday.

BAHAWALPUR, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 10th Dec, 2018 ) :A total of 650,530 children under the age of five years would be administered anti-polio drops in the district during a three-day campaign started on Monday.

According to Chief Executive Officer of District Health Authority (DHA) Bahawalpur, Dr Fayyaz Anwar about 1,481 teams of DHA including 1,180 mobile teams, 160 fixed teams and 123 transit teams will perform duty in the campaign.

Besides, 18 roaming teams will perform duty at main markets of the city.

Total 122 Union Council Medical Officers and 278 Area In-charges will supervise the campaign.

https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/three-day-anti-polio-drive-kicks-off-in-bahaw-502039.html


*Three-day Polio Drive Begins In Sargodha*

Umer Jamshaid 14 minutes ago Mon 10th December 2018 | 06:51 PM

SARGODHA, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 10th Dec, 2018 ) ::A three-day anti-polio drive began in the district on Monday to vaccinate 607,446 children under five years of age.

Deputy Commissioner Salwat Saeed inaugurated the 5th Polio drive of the current year and directed the health department to include nomad children and brick kiln laborers' children in the ongoing campaign.

She urged the officials to focus on transit teams working here so that all children could be vaccinated.

A health official told this scribe that three-day polio drive was continued in 167 Union Councils, for which total 1534 teams including 1306 mobile, 198 fixed and 70 transit teams were working to administer anti-polio drops.

A total of 20429 health staffers and 196 staffers of population department, civil defence, and education department are performing duties.

He said that after the end of campaign, a two-day catch up campaign will also be launched.


https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/three-day-polio-drive-begins-in-sargodha-502123.html


----------



## Dubious

*Germany to finance Euro 5mn for polio eradication in Pakistan *



Fawad Maqsood
December 14, 2018




ISLAMABAD: *Germany will provide Euro 5 million to Pakistan for Polio eradication in order to completely eliminate this menace from the country by the year 2020*. In this regard, KFW Germany and Economic Affairs Division have *singed an agreement for strengthening the efforts to eradicate the menace of polio, *a finance ministry press release said.

Economic Affairs Division Secretary Noor Ahmed and Country Director, KFW, Germany Wolfgang Moeller, s*igned Financing Agreement for Polio Eradication Phase II worth Euro 5 Million equivalent to Rs. 790 million.*

The agreement *envisages to exclusively financing polio vaccines as well as vaccination campaigns to strengthen measures for the implementation of Pakistan’s 2018-2019, National Polio Emergency Action Plan.*

The programme *is to be executed by UNICEF and WHO and is in continuation of Polio Eradication Programme Phase I.*

The National Task Force for Polio Eradication headed by the prime minister has led to marked reduction in the numbers of polio cases *from 306 in 2014, to 54 in 2015, 20 in 2016, 8 in 2017, and only 4 in 2018.*

The turnaround has been widely appreciated at national and international forums. The Ministry of National Health Services, Regulation and Coordination is hoping to eradicate the menace of Polio from Pakistan till the year 2020.

_*Copyright APP (Associated Press of Pakistan), 2018*_

https://www.brecorder.com/2018/12/1...e-euro-5mn-for-polio-eradication-in-pakistan/


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> And all the while, it is the poor children who suffer. Surely Pakistan can find a way to unite over at least this issue in effective manner.


Education isnt the problem here unless they are hiring high school drop outs!


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> Education isnt the problem here unless they are hiring high school drop outs!



Whatever the problems and finger-pointing, the results are what are important: zero cases of polio. And thus far, those results remain elusive.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Whatever the problems and finger-pointing, the results are what are important: zero cases of polio. And thus far, those results remain elusive.


And hence, the question...What is the problem? Since NGO are running the projects?


----------



## ziaulislam

VCheng said:


> Whatever the problems and finger-pointing, the results are what are important: zero cases of polio. And thus far, those results remain elusive.


Problem is usa pushed polio a decade back and led to atleast 200 poilo workers dearh



Imran Khan said:


> really sad man close that damn border its sure from Afghanistan


Not an Afghan problem its a corruption problem health workers sit under a tree and discard everything and go home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> And hence, the question...What is the problem? Since NGO are running the projects?





ziaulislam said:


> Problem is usa pushed polio a decade back and led to atleast 200 poilo workers dearh
> 
> 
> Not an Afghan problem its a corruption problem health workers sit under a tree and discard everything and go home




Blaming NGO or evil Uncle Sam will do nothing to hide the fact that public health is the responsibility of the Pakistani government and its people.

Polio is just of many disease endemic in Pakistan with oro-fecal transmission. As long as poor sanitation persists and people consume excreta contaminated food and water, the problems will remain. 

Blaming others, or expecting others to solve such basic issues will remain dishonest.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Blaming NGO or evil Uncle Sam will do nothing to hide the fact that public health is the responsibility of the Pakistani government and its people.


No one is blaming bt questioning!



VCheng said:


> Polio is just of many disease endemic in Pakistan with oro-fecal transmission. As long as poor sanitation persists and people consume excreta contaminated food and water, the problems will remain.


Fair enough


VCheng said:


> Blaming others, or expecting others to solve such basic issues will remain dishonest.


If countries are seeking help it is obvious they have tried but isnt working


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> No one is blaming bt questioning!
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> If countries are seeking help it is obvious they have tried but isnt working



As I said above, it is the children who will continue to suffer life-long debilitating consequences. May be things will improve in the naya Pakistan?


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> As I said above, it is the children who will continue to suffer life-long debilitating consequences. May be things will improve in the naya Pakistan?


umeedoun par duniyea qaim hai


----------



## ziaulislam

VCheng said:


> Blaming NGO or evil Uncle Sam will do nothing to hide the fact that public health is the responsibility of the Pakistani government and its people.
> 
> Polio is just of many disease endemic in Pakistan with oro-fecal transmission. As long as poor sanitation persists and people consume excreta contaminated food and water, the problems will remain.
> 
> Blaming others, or expecting others to solve such basic issues will remain dishonest.


So you think usa fake polio had nothing to do with resurgence of polio ....

Even western biased media says that..seems you are even more biased that biased usa media

This comes from doctor who has worked in immunization.
Sanitation has nothing to with polio immunization

Why do you think we still immunize in USA

Hep A still pretty common in USA due to sanitation issues but polio isnt


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> umeedoun par duniyea qaim hai



Jee bilkul. However, it does nothing to actually eliminate polio from the region, which takes properly targeted effort.



ziaulislam said:


> So you think usa fake polio had nothing to do with resurgence of polio ....
> 
> Even western biased media says that..seems you are even more biased that biased usa media
> 
> This comes from doctor who has worked in immunization.
> Sanitation has nothing to with polio immunization
> 
> Why do you think we still immunize in USA
> 
> Hep A still pretty common in USA due to sanitation issues but polio isnt



"USA fake polio" is an intentional fabrication, and you would know better were you not blinded by your agenda driven prejudice so popular on PDF these days, and sad for a doctor who has worked in immunization, as you claim. ALL the children were properly vaccinated by Dr Afridi - a fact that can be easily proven by testing for antibody titers. What he did do was take samples for DNA analysis, without even knowing what the testing was actually for, as a low level drone in the field.

Elimination of polio takes many forms, which you may like to refresh with particular note of the first point, showing the importance of sanitation, directly contradictory to your false statement "Sanitation has nothing to with polio immunization":

(Are you sure you want me to believe you have worked in immunization? As a doctor? Really? Did you miss the portion on community health?  )

https://ecdc.europa.eu/en/poliomyelitis/prevention-and-control

*Prevention and control measures for poliomyelitis*



*Provision of clean water, improved hygienic practices and sanitation are important for reducing the risk of transmission in endemic countries.*
Immunisation is the cornerstone of polio eradication. Two types of vaccine are available: an inactivated poliovirus vaccine (IPV) and a live attenuated OPV.
Oral polio vaccine has been the vaccine used predominantly in the past in global campaigns and is still used in endemic areas. It has the advantages of inducing both humoral and intestinal immunity and of being cheap and easy to administer. The disadvantage is the small risk of vaccine associated paralytic poliomyelitis (VAPP), which occurs in about 4 out of every 1 000 000 vaccinated children and unvaccinated contacts.
Inactivated poliovirus vaccine is injected intramuscularly and does not carry any risk of VAPP. The disadvantage is that it does not confer intestinal immunity and is not effective for outbreak control. It is more expensive and requires better trained staff for deliverance.

European countries have gradually shifted from OPV to IPV over the last decades and today all EU Member States use IPV in their childhood immunisation programmes. National immunisation schedules and policies are available here . (For more recent updates, please refer to national vaccination websites.)
Sensitive surveillance for acute flaccid paralysis (AFP) cases or, alternatively, testing for virus in sewage water (which is routinely done in several EU countries) along with rapid case investigations and containment of outbreaks are essential for maintaining polio-free status in Europe.
For surveillance purposes, the WHO and the European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) have approved clinical, laboratory and epidemiological criteria for defining poliomyelitis.
Mandatory surveillance of all cases of AFP (even non-polio) is a part of the WHO strategy to monitor the effectiveness of the reporting system. In Europe, 43 of the 53 WHO member countries are involved in active AFP surveillance and reporting.
Testing for WPV and VDPV in sewage water is a sensitive surveillance method for poliomyelitis risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

VCheng said:


> Jee bilkul. However, it does nothing to actually eliminate polio from the region, which takes properly targeted effort.
> 
> 
> 
> "USA fake polio" is an intentional fabrication, and you would know better were you not blinded by your agenda driven prejudice so popular on PDF these days, and sad for a doctor who has worked in immunization, as you claim. ALL the children were properly vaccinated by Dr Afridi - a fact that can be easily proven by testing for antibody titers. What he did do was take samples for DNA analysis, without even knowing what the testing was actually for, as a low level drone in the field.
> 
> Elimination of polio takes many forms, which you may like to refresh with particular note of the first point, showing the importance of sanitation, directly contradictory to your false statement "Sanitation has nothing to with polio immunization":
> 
> (Are you sure you want me to believe you have worked in immunization? As a doctor? Really? Did you miss the portion on community health?  )
> 
> https://ecdc.europa.eu/en/poliomyelitis/prevention-and-control
> 
> *Prevention and control measures for poliomyelitis*
> 
> 
> 
> *Provision of clean water, improved hygienic practices and sanitation are important for reducing the risk of transmission in endemic countries.*
> Immunisation is the cornerstone of polio eradication. Two types of vaccine are available: an inactivated poliovirus vaccine (IPV) and a live attenuated OPV.
> Oral polio vaccine has been the vaccine used predominantly in the past in global campaigns and is still used in endemic areas. It has the advantages of inducing both humoral and intestinal immunity and of being cheap and easy to administer. The disadvantage is the small risk of vaccine associated paralytic poliomyelitis (VAPP), which occurs in about 4 out of every 1 000 000 vaccinated children and unvaccinated contacts.
> Inactivated poliovirus vaccine is injected intramuscularly and does not carry any risk of VAPP. The disadvantage is that it does not confer intestinal immunity and is not effective for outbreak control. It is more expensive and requires better trained staff for deliverance.
> 
> European countries have gradually shifted from OPV to IPV over the last decades and today all EU Member States use IPV in their childhood immunisation programmes. National immunisation schedules and policies are available here . (For more recent updates, please refer to national vaccination websites.)
> Sensitive surveillance for acute flaccid paralysis (AFP) cases or, alternatively, testing for virus in sewage water (which is routinely done in several EU countries) along with rapid case investigations and containment of outbreaks are essential for maintaining polio-free status in Europe.
> For surveillance purposes, the WHO and the European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) have approved clinical, laboratory and epidemiological criteria for defining poliomyelitis.
> Mandatory surveillance of all cases of AFP (even non-polio) is a part of the WHO strategy to monitor the effectiveness of the reporting system. In Europe, 43 of the 53 WHO member countries are involved in active AFP surveillance and reporting.
> Testing for WPV and VDPV in sewage water is a sensitive surveillance method for poliomyelitis risk.


WTH..
Are we discussing whether he immunized the children or not..NO NO
WE ARE DISCUSING HOW A IMMUNE HEALTH SECTOR WAS MADE A TARGET FOR MILITANTS۔۔۔FAMILIES STARTED TO REFUSE IMMUNIZATION AFTERWARDS AS WELL

Something as simple as this..! if you cant understand than who is biased...!?


Thank you for giving me health lesson Dr Google

Spending 10 years in health and holding master in public and research being an assistant profesor of medicine i will still say that sanitization has nothing to do with immunization

It has something to do with hep A /polio but nothing with immunization

No i am faking being in health setup ..happy


----------



## Yaseen1

Polio vacines funded by cia is major cause of polio in world even u.s is not polio free and recently polio case is reported we should stop living in foolsparadise and recognise that polio is a propaganda of west against us to defame Pakistan in world


----------



## ziaulislam

PS:
lookup why oral polio is used in Pakistan instead of injectable and why india has no polio you might get help from google



Yaseen1 said:


> Polio vacines funded by cia is major cause of polio in world even u.s is not polio free and recently polio case is reported we should stop living in foolsparadise and recognise that polio is a propaganda of west against us to defame Pakistan in world


Recent cases of child paralysis is still a mistery in USA But its not polio


----------



## Yaseen1

ziaulislam said:


> PS:
> lookup why oral polio is used in Pakistan instead of injectable and why india has no polio you might get help from google
> 
> 
> Recent cases of child paralysis is still a mistery in USA But its not polio


Major cause of polio in Pakistan is afghan war and due to border with afghanistan we suffer directly from it than india .During war disease spread in reggion more easily so afghan refugees bring this virus here and responsibility is on u.s for this


----------



## ziaulislam

Yaseen1 said:


> Major cause of polio in Pakistan is afghan war and due to border with afghanistan we suffer directly from it than india .During war disease spread in reggion more easily so afghan refugees bring this virus here and responsibility is on u.s for this


Surpassingly Afghanistan has fewer cases of poliomyelitis than Pakistan in 2015-16..things have changed now...probably related to high population centers issue with poor immunization ..

Back in 2012 we found afghan community is more likely to be immunized than even Pakistanis due to them being more receptive to the idea


----------



## Yaseen1

ziaulislam said:


> Surpassingly Afghanistan has fewer cases of poliomyelitis than Pakistan in 2015-16..things have changed now...probably related to high population centers issue with poor immunization ..
> 
> Back in 2012 we found afghan community is more likely to be immunized than even Pakistanis due to them being more receptive to the idea


It is not correct afghan population large number is unregistered and are militants so no one knows about them in Pakistan most people suffering from polpio are afghan refugees and people of tribal areas the analytics by westernn media are false and are part of media warfare agaiinst Pakistan


----------



## ziaulislam

Any person with paralysis will be found out by health authorities and reported ....


----------



## VCheng

Yaseen1 said:


> Major cause of polio in Pakistan is afghan war and due to border with afghanistan we suffer directly from it than india .During war disease spread in reggion more easily so afghan refugees bring this virus here and responsibility is on u.s for this



Blaming others will not correct the root cause: A human reservoir of disease that perpetuates itself by orofecal contamination of food and water supplies.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> takes properly targeted effort.


effort tou jari hai!


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> effort tou jari hai!



Yes, that is correct. However, the last reservoirs of the disease are proving difficult to eradicate completely due to many reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Yes, that is correct. However, the last reservoirs of the disease are proving difficult to eradicate completely due to many reasons.


agreed


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> agreed



The fight against disease like polio cannot be won when simple basics such as nutrition are not being met:

https://www.smartbrief.com/branded/...CA1382A0/5169A394-4B27-4D87-816D-88FE31301886

Up to 65% of the children in Quetta, Pakistan, face a high level of malnutrition, says a UNICEF nutrition officer. Contributing factors to the problem include poverty, inappropriate food and a lack of clean water, say medical experts.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5977042/

Pakistan has one of the highest prevalences of child malnutrition as compared to other developing countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> Pakistan has *one *of the highest prevalences of child malnutrition as compared to other developing countries.


Sad case



VCheng said:


> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5977042/


Data from 2011 was used..Hopefully the case is better now..
But yes, IK also took note of it.



VCheng said:


> https://www.smartbrief.com/branded/...CA1382A0/5169A394-4B27-4D87-816D-88FE31301886
> 
> Up to 65% of the children in Quetta, Pakistan


Sadly, Most ignored province...Hopefully other provinces are showing better stats!


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> Sad case
> 
> 
> Data from 2011 was used..Hopefully the case is better now..
> But yes, IK also took note of it.
> 
> 
> Sadly, Most ignored province...Hopefully other provinces are showing better stats!




If anything, the situation is growing steadily worse, not only in Baluchistan but certain other areas such as Thar. It is good that PMIK has taken notice of this worsening tragedy that is robbing Pakistan of its future, but whether he will be able to make any appreciable dent in the abysmal situation still remains to be seen.

The fight against polio is one of the many dire challenges faced by children in Pakistan. Malnutrition and lack of health and education facilities have disastrous long term consequences, some of which we are seeing due to the past few decades of neglect. Sadly, this neglect seems to be ongoing and growing steadily worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> If anything, the situation is growing steadily worse, not only in Baluchistan but certain other areas such as Thar. It is good that PMIK has taken notice of this worsening tragedy that is robbing Pakistan of its future, but whether he will be able to make any appreciable dent in the abysmal situation still remains to be seen.


First step is always acknowledge or even knowledge of the situation/ problem.


VCheng said:


> The fight against polio is one of the many dire challenges faced by children in Pakistan. Malnutrition and lack of health and education facilities have disastrous long term consequences, some of which we are seeing due to the past few decades of neglect. Sadly, this neglect seems to be ongoing and growing steadily worse.


I believe, There have been some positive changes however not at the rate the population is growing.


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> First step is always acknowledge or even knowledge of the situation/ problem.
> 
> I believe, There have been some positive changes however not at the rate the population is growing.



It is good to believe, and to hope for positive changes. However the hard data support what I have said above.


----------



## Dubious

VCheng said:


> However the hard data support what I have said above.


Some data presented is relatively old...waiting for new data and it will take time for new govt to rein in everything!


----------



## VCheng

Dubious said:


> Some data presented is relatively old...waiting for new data and it will take time for new govt to rein in everything!



I am all for waiting to see the results actually delivered by this government. They need time. I am content to wait for the results.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam

Dubious said:


> First step is always acknowledge or even knowledge of the situation/ problem.
> 
> I believe, There have been some positive changes however not at the rate the population is growing.


The only way to decrease population growth is rapid industrialization and social security

Excess to family planning matters but to some degree only


----------



## VCheng

"Despite this remarkable progress *in 2018, 344 cases have been reported from Tribal areas, 117 from Balochistan; 52 from the Punjab, 100 from the Sindh* were reported."

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-witnesses-decrease-in-polio-cases.594579/

(No primary link provided by OP.)


----------



## Solomon2

Dubious said:


> What a retarded thing to do?! Wasting vaccine?! Stupidity at its best! They should employ experts rather than volunteers who could be any crooked minded idiots!


Really? How times change:



sparklingway said:


> "The Jews, who dream of ruling the world, have invented different types of vaccines, drugs, and injections in an organized way to weaken Muslims in their beliefs on spiritual, practical, and moral levels, and make their bodies contaminated.
> 
> "The oral polio vaccine campaign is being run under a worldwide conspiracy  except in the Zionist countries. Its total focus is now on South Asian countries  India, Pakistan, and Bangladesh. The U.S. has already marked this area as an extremely strategic region..."[49]
> 
> "Have we ever thought why these greedy Jews and Christians are spending millions of dollars on this campaign...? An analysis of how the polio vaccination is prepared is sufficient in order to understand how the viruses of haram [forbidden] and unpious animals... are being injected into our [Muslim] bodies..."[50]



So if the polio-vaccine-is-a-jewish-conspiracy meme can be accepted as garbage today - that it's accepted Jews are funding the vaccinations for at least mutual benefit - then why shouldn't other lies slandering the Jews bite the dust today as well?


----------



## Dubious

Solomon2 said:


> Really? How times change:
> 
> 
> 
> So if the polio-vaccine-is-a-jewish-conspiracy meme can be accepted as garbage today - that it's accepted Jews are funding the vaccinations for at least mutual benefit - then why shouldn't other lies slandering the Jews bite the dust today as well?


What are you trying to imply?


----------



## Kailash Kumar

Believe it or not, govt seeks approval for nearly $1b polio eradication plan

January 3, 2019

ISLAMABAD: 
The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Thursday recommended to the Executive Committee of National Economic Council (Ecnec) for approval the Emergency Plan for Polio Eradication worth $ 986.3 million.

Minister for Planning Khusro Bakhtiar, who is also the Planning Commission deputy chairman, presided over the CDWP meeting on Thursday. The meeting was attended by Planning Secretary Zafar Hasan, the Planning Commission members and officials of federal and provincial governments.

The CDWP considered two revised projects including Nai Gaj Dam Project and Emergency Plan for Polio Eradication. The forum also considered two position papers relating to transport and communication and housing and work division.

The CDWP recommended second revision of the Emergency Plan for Polio Eradication. The forum was informed that polio will be eradicated from Pakistan by the end of 2019. However, two years would be required for follow up and complete eradication of its core reservoirs.

Two international organisations of the United Nations including Unicef and WHO are working for delivery of polio vaccination, supplementing immunisation and interruption of wild poliovirus.

“Polio eradication is a national priority and it needs a holistic action plan to ensure zero polio cases in Pakistan as per national and global commitments,” Bakhtiar said.

He instructed the sponsor agency to devise monitoring mechanism for smooth implementation, obtain provincial governments’ commitment for reimbursement of loans and run a robust campaign jointly with provinces to eradicate the core reservoirs where sewerage water is contaminated with poliovirus.

The minister instructed authorities to provide breakup of social mobilisation and communication expenditures for the next three years, giving one week time to respond to the observations. The project was provisionally recommended to Ecnec for approval.

https://tribune.com.pk/story/188094...ks-approval-nearly-1b-polio-eradication-plan/


----------



## Yankee-stani

ISLAMABAD 


Pakistani officials say the country is on track to eradicate polio in 2019 despite Taliban attacks and superstition that has spurred many parents in the region bordering Afghanistan to refuse to vaccinate their children against the crippling disease.

Dr. Naima Abid says authorities told visiting head of the World Health Organization, Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, that Islamabad is taking measures to make Pakistan polio-free by the end of 2019.

The WHO chief visited Islamabad on Tuesday and met with Prime Minister Imran Khan. He visited Kabul before coming to Pakistan.


ADVERTISING


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Zardari Sindh ko tabah kar giya, Imran Khan Punjab ko 1 sal me..


----------



## CHACHA"G"

lol man ,,,,, what we did with our Pakistan ……. Now we need Fatwa for fighting illness ……….. 
Sad day ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ...………..


----------



## Sarosh Ibrahim

Dubious said:


> Third case of polio in 2018 surfaces from Balochistan
> 
> QUETTA: *A fresh case of polio has surfaced from Duki district of Balochistan.*
> 
> According to sources in the provincial health department, an 18-month-old boy Muhammad Usman from Killi Babran of Duki fell victim to the virus that was diagnosed in him Friday morning.
> 
> Sources in the health department said *Usman was administered the anti-polio vaccine only once during the last six months. He was not found present at home five times during the polio drive.*
> 
> This is the *third case of polio virus from Balochistan and all over Pakistan in 2018.
> 
> Prior to Usman, two other children were diagnosed with polio from the same district i.e. Duki in March and May*.
> 
> In *2017, three cases of polio surfaced from Balochistan, while two were reported in 2016.*
> 
> In* 2015, seven cases of polio virus surfaced from the province, while in 2014 the count was 25.*
> 
> The year *2013 saw no case of the virus from Balochistan, while four were reported in 2012 and 73 in 2011*.
> 
> This makes the t*otal number of cases from Balochistan to 117 during the last eight years.*
> 
> https://www.geo.tv/latest/198501-third-case-of-polio-in-2018-surfaces-from-balochistan


We need more people to talk about this! This is so alarming!


----------

